# Woo Hoo SEAHAWKS!!!



## Passepartout (Jan 19, 2014)

*Sorry SF*

There is always next year.. 

Jim


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 19, 2014)

Come on sleet and rain for NY in 2 weeks!  Either way, it's a helluva match-up for the SB.  Arguably the greatest QB of all time vs. an awesome secondary!

Props to the 49ers!  They are a helluva team and I was not confident at all going into this game.  I really felt bad for Bowman.  He's an awesome player that I have tons of respect for!  Hopefully he can make a full and complete recovery!

Go Hawks!!!


----------



## am1 (Jan 19, 2014)

Passepartout said:


> There is always next year..
> 
> Jim



Not for a team that is moving.


----------



## scrapngen (Jan 19, 2014)

All I want for my birthday is a nice little win - Go Hawks! Happy Groundhog Day....


----------



## ricoba (Jan 19, 2014)

So, I just read, both Seattle and Denver are flying high.  It's a joint affair for sure.  The pot bowl "14". 

GO HAWKS!


----------



## Karen G (Jan 19, 2014)

So happy for the Seahawks! It was such an exciting game.


----------



## Kal (Jan 19, 2014)

SB - Number ONE Defense (Seattle) against the Number ONE Offense (Denver).


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 19, 2014)

Kal said:


> SB - Number ONE Defense (Seattle) against the Number ONE Offense (Denver).



It's hapenned 4 times in the past. The #1 Defensive team is 3-1.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 20, 2014)

ricoba said:


> So, I just read, both Seattle and Denver are flying high.  It's a joint affair for sure.  The pot bowl "14".
> 
> GO HAWKS!



Whole new concept to the term "Bud Bowl." And I heard the game starts at 4:20. 

Dave


----------



## winger (Jan 20, 2014)

Great game but too many questionable calls against our Niners, almost like Hawks had a 13th player!  And what is going on with that arrogant #25 who grabbed Crab's ass at the end. That was pretty bad sportsmanship.


----------



## winger (Jan 20, 2014)

Should be a good Bowl.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 20, 2014)

winger said:


> Great game but too many questionable calls against our Niners, almost like Hawks had a 13th player!  And what is going on with that arrogant #25 who grabbed Crab's ass at the end. That was pretty bad sportsmanship.



Come on.  The only questionable call was the play that Bowman got hurt on.  There was some poetic justice there though when Seattle gave the ball right back on the next play.

Sherman is infamous for running his mouth.  Him and Crabtree were having a social media war all week.  Interestingly, did you know who was Sherman's college coach - Jim Harbaugh.  Sherman is actually a very intelligent guy who was born and raised in the ghetto but ended up graduating near the top of his HS class and he went to and graduated from Stanford.  I agree, though, that he does talk too much trash.

Seattle's offensive and special teams star, Doug Baldwin, is another guy who played for Jim Harbaugh in college.

Jim Harbaugh is a great great coach!


----------



## BevL (Jan 20, 2014)

That was tremendously exciting!!  Lots of folks up here in B.C. are rooting for the Seahawks - they're the closest team we have and at the risk of bringing down wrath, NFL football is so much more exciting than CFL.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 20, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> Whole new concept to the term "Bud Bowl." And I heard the game starts at 4:20.
> 
> Dave



:hysterical:4:20:hysterical: Classic 

BTW Dude, yah think there will greater than usual run on Doritos?!


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 20, 2014)

What does weed and the 49ers have in common?

Answer: They both get smoked in Seattle!


----------



## winger (Jan 20, 2014)

Clemson Fan said:


> Come on.  The only questionable call was the play that Bowman got hurt on.  There was some poetic justice there though when Seattle gave the ball right back on the next play.
> 
> Sherman is infamous for running his mouth.  Him and Crabtree were having a social media war all week.  Interestingly, did you know who was Sherman's college coach - Jim Harbaugh.  Sherman is actually a very intelligent guy who was born and raised in the ghetto but ended up graduating near the top of his HS class and he went to and graduated from Stanford.  I agree, though, that he does talk too much trash.
> 
> ...



I also remember the mis-call when the guy rolled over the punter's plant foot, a Davis catch that was ruled a no-catch when the ball came out after he hit the ground, and a few personal fouls which were not called (although with a game of this intensity, that was probably a wash).

Thanks for the background on #25 and also the back/forth between him and Crab, I have not been paying attention to that sort of stuff (ol been bz with vacation planning). That blonde sportscaster who handed the mic to #25 seemed shocked when he went off on Crab after the game. Almost seemed like a lunatic was yelling at her!


----------



## cotraveller (Jan 20, 2014)

*Broncos all the way!*

Superbowl win number 3 coming up for the Broncos!!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 20, 2014)

great game, but some awful breaks for the niners for sure


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 20, 2014)

It is a shame that the two (2) best teams in the NFL (Denver & Seattle) will be playing in the Freeze Bowl on the east coast.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 20, 2014)

SF played a great game but lost Sunday to a better defensive team in the last fifty seconds.


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 20, 2014)

I can understand missed calls and bad calls but not knowing he rules is inexcusable.


This was supposed to be an all star crew of officials and when a punters plant foot is hit, it's a roughing the kicker penalty.  Shame on the referee for changing the game on a wrong call.

I think the Broncos will prevail, bad weather or good.

Denver is favored by 3 with the over/under at 48.


----------



## jme (Jan 20, 2014)

Clemson Fan said:


> Come on.  The only questionable call was the play that Bowman got hurt on.  There was some poetic justice there though when Seattle gave the ball right back on the next play.
> 
> Sherman is infamous for running his mouth.  Him and Crabtree were having a social media war all week.  Interestingly, did you know who was Sherman's college coach - Jim Harbaugh.  Sherman is actually a very intelligent guy who was born and raised in the ghetto but ended up graduating near the top of his HS class and he went to and graduated from Stanford.  I agree, though, that he does talk too much trash.
> 
> ...



good point, CF.......just what I thought, poetic justice.  And I'm soooo glad it happened, because they would have been whining about it ad nauseum. That rule is asinine, and is another one that HAS TO BE CHANGED by next year, and perhaps by the Super Bowl. Can you imagine not reviewing a play such as that? It could have/would have changed the game, all for deference to a bunch of imperfect referees. Isn't technology to make the game as fairly called as possible? 

If not review plays like that, then why the H_ _ _ review anything?  Just goes to show that the viewing audience knows more about common sense and "sporting justice" than the league office. NFL, get with it.


----------



## Kal (Jan 20, 2014)

winger said:


> Great game but too many questionable calls against our Niners, almost like Hawks had a 13th player! And what is going on with that arrogant #25 who grabbed Crab's ass at the end. That was pretty bad sportsmanship.



#25 is an incredibly brilliant player. Aside from the fact that he IS the best corner in the NFL one of his techniques is to get very deep inside the head of receivers. That drives most receivers crazy. This time, it began way before the game even started. Crabapple made some nasty name-calling about his family on social network txts and it went downhill from there. At the end of the game Crabapple responded negatively to Sherman's pat on the tush. Sherman then went off with a choking motion but it was intended to the 49ers QB. _[4 interceptions confirms the choke]_

Then it was the network sideline lady who wasn't equipped to deal with the heavy emotion at the time. She tried to challenge #25 and the network cut her off. Otherwise she would have been road-kill.

Note: I'm on my way out to buy a Richard Sherman #25 jersey. A super cornerback!


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 20, 2014)

Kal said:


> SB - Number ONE Defense (Seattle) against the Number ONE Offense (Denver).



The #1 scoring defense has made the SB 15 times.  Those teams are 12-3 in those SB's.

The #1 defense has played the #1 offense 4 times in the SB.  The #1 defense is 3-1 in those SB's.

I'm glad the Broncos are favored by Vegas and the country at large!  It just provides that much more motivation for the Seahawks!


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 20, 2014)

The two (2) best teams in the NFL will be playing in the Freeze Bowl.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 20, 2014)

You guys crack me up. :hysterical:

Im glad some one else brought up the bud bowl and the pot bowl as this just is too ironic that the two states that legalize weed have teams in the Superbowl.

BTW, since the Seahawks have weed green as a primary color on their gear I think they have a slight edge. 

Bill


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 20, 2014)

Really want a Denver win for Peyton Manning.  Also for John Elway, who is very much involved in the team, even still.  Elway is a Denver favorite for his choice to live in Denver and be involved with a team he's loved for a very long time.


----------



## SunSand (Jan 20, 2014)

Seattle's going to need some serious PR after that crazy db interview.  Go Bronco's!!


----------



## Kal (Jan 20, 2014)

SunSand said:


> Seattle's going to need some serious PR after that crazy db interview. Go Bronco's!!


 
 See, Sherman has already gotten into your head.

 Seahawks have been going up against the very best NFL defenses in the last many games.  Now they go up against a team with the 19th best defense.  That will be a nice opportunity especially with Percy Harvin playing!


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 20, 2014)

Kal said:


> See, Sherman has already gotten into your head.



Guess he's gotten into mine also then...

Sherman = no class, poor sportsmanship, and a bad example for young athletes.

Peyton Manning = the exact opposite of Richard Sherman.


----------



## SunSand (Jan 20, 2014)

Another reason to root for the Broncos!    Peyton Manning raises $25K for charity with ‘Omaha!’ calls during AFC title game.  Eight Omaha companies donated to Manning’s “Peyback Foundation” for every time he yelled the city’s name during the Broncos’ 26-16 victory over the New England Patriots.


----------



## theo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Beauty and the Beast...*



ace2000 said:


> Sherman = no class, poor sportsmanship, and a bad example for young athletes.
> 
> Peyton Manning = the exact opposite of Richard Sherman.



I couldn't agree more. 

Richard Sherman might well be a great cornerback and he certainly made a big play Sunday, but unfortunately he also showed that he really and truly has no class whatsoever, as well as no concept of personal humility. 

Instead of being gracious in victory, Sherman has (...again) chosen to be a loud-mouthed, self-absorbed a$$h0!e with his unnecessary and entirely inappropriate antics --- this time broadcast on national TV. 

Lord only knows what _*else*_ Sherman might have said in his "televised tirade" if Fox hadn't suddenly (and wisely) rocketed that brief post-game segment with lovely Erin Andrews right back up to the booth.


----------



## Kal (Jan 20, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> Guess he's gotten into mine also then...
> 
> Sherman = no class, poor sportsmanship, and a bad example for young athletes.
> 
> Peyton Manning = the exact opposite of Richard Sherman.


 
 Armchair viewer from afar seeing 30 seconds of behavior.  If you lived in this area you would begin to see what he's like.  A very good person.  LOB


----------



## Karen G (Jan 20, 2014)

Kal said:


> Armchair viewer from afar seeing 30 seconds of behavior.  If you lived in this area you would begin to see what he's like.  A very good person.  LOB


It is a shame that most of the rest of the country knows nothing about the Seahawks, and rushes to judge the whole team on just that brief interview with Richard Sherman, who is an incredibly talented and interesting young man.

Do a little research about the amazing young quarterback, Russell Wilson. 

Find out about the  first deaf offensive player in the NFL.

Go Seahawks!  In case anyone missed it, the Seahawks have already beaten the Broncos in  this pre-season game.


----------



## learnalot (Jan 20, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> Guess he's gotten into mine also then...
> 
> Sherman = no class, poor sportsmanship, and a bad example for young athletes.
> 
> Peyton Manning = the exact opposite of Richard Sherman.



Ok, so the initial interview definitely made me cringe, but it was also fairly obvious to me that there was a lot of back story that we didn't have.  I have never seen Sherman go off like that before.  He had calmed way down when he was interviewed a bit later standing next to Russell Wilson, who may have talked him down from the tree.  

Totally agree that Peyton Manning is a class act.  So is Russell Wilson.  I am not trying to compare them as quarterbacks, just saying that they are both great role models.  Looking forward to the game.


----------



## SunSand (Jan 20, 2014)

For the record, Kenny Walker was the first deaf player to play successfully in the NFL.  Who did he play for? The Denver Broncos.


----------



## theo (Jan 20, 2014)

*Whoa, now...*



Karen G said:


> It is a shame that most of the rest of the country knows nothing about the Seahawks, and rushes to judge the whole team on just that brief interview with Richard Sherman, who is an incredibly talented and interesting young man.



With all due respect, I certainly haven't seen any input here (in these TUG forums) "judging the whole team". On the contrary, football fans know that Seattle is a force to be reckoned with and many certainly look forward to a Super Bowl with a truly impressive defense matched against the offensive wiles and skills of Peyton Manning and the Broncos. Btw, Russell Wilson certainly has (and deserves) many admirers. 
Derrick Coleman is also a truly impressive and inspirational young man. This is solely a Richard Sherman bad behavior issue, plain and simple --- not one in any way collectively reflecting upon the "whole team". 

I don't dispute that Richard Sherman (the player) possesses great athletic skills, but his individual and very public behavior on Sunday, broadcast on national TV, was reprehensible, inexcusable and nothing short of an outright embarrassment to professional athletes everywhere. Also worthy of note is the indisputable fact that this was "not his first rodeo" in (...yes, again) accomplishing that dubious achievement.

"Interesting young man"? Not to me, but YMMV. Focusing on the "young" part of your description however, let's just hope that he _*somehow*_ learns better and more sportsmanlike behavior over the course of time.
A less manic and completely "out of control" public persona at the SB, win or lose, would be a good start.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 20, 2014)

Okay, I agree that Richard Sherman made a big mistake by mouthing off like he did after the game.  He has apologized and hopefully he's learned something from the experience.

Here's an interesting article  about the situation.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 21, 2014)

I watched this clip today, E60: Marshawn Lynch - Beast Mode, and it started me thinking a bit.  

I thought about Pete Carroll as a college coach, and what's involved with that.  Because if you're going to run a successful collegiate football program at the top level (like USC), you've got to connect to kids like Marshawn Lynch.  And Richard Sherman, a Compton kid who was the first player from Compton to attend Stanford on an athletic scholarship.

So Carroll has a history of connecting to and working with kids, who are now adults, who came from the tough sides of towns.  When he came to the Seahawks, i think he brought with him that background.  Which led the Seahawks to trade for Marshawn Lynch, when the perceptions of Lynch as a "thug" made him available.  Or to draft someone like Sherman.

And, yeah, sometimes those folks come in with attitudes, and with a chop in their shoulder.  And sometimes it shows. 

But when you look at the whole person of people like Lynch and like Sherman it's a very different from what you get on 30-second snips from ESPN.

*****

In the end it strikes as me being very similar the Kenny Stabler era Oakland Raiders.  Al Davis took players who were cast as misfits and thugs and made them into a championship caliber team.  People loved to hate on those Raiders because of their swagger, their attitude, and their hard physical style of play, with lots of contact, intimidation, and penalties.  Seahawks now seek very similar.


----------



## Harvey and Lin (Jan 21, 2014)

Kal said:


> Note: I'm on my way out to buy a Richard Sherman #25 jersey. A super cornerback!



Kal, don't ever wear your Sherman jersey around in Northern California, it would like be wearing a sign that says " kick my ass " on your back!!  I am serious.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 21, 2014)

Harvey and Lin said:


> Kal, don't ever wear your Sherman jersey around in Northern California, it would like be wearing a sign that says " kick my ass " on your back!!  I am serious.



How ironic.  The same population calling him a thug would revert to thuggery because of wearing a jersey.

Enough about Sherman and his immediate post-game antics which I didn't like either.

Lets get back to the game which was a classic slugfest by two excellent teams.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 21, 2014)

I like the match-up against Denver.  Denver averaged just 25 points at home in good weather against 2 second tier defenses (SD and NE).  On a cold and windy neutral field against the #1 defense in the NFL I'd be surprised if Denver hit that 25 point mark.  I think Seattle can score 24.  So my prediction. Seahawks win 24-21.


----------



## Harvey and Lin (Jan 21, 2014)

Clemson Fan said:


> How ironic.  The same population calling him a thug would revert to thuggery because of wearing a jersey.
> 
> Enough about Sherman and his immediate post-game antics which I didn't like either.
> 
> Lets get back to the game which was a classic slugfest by two excellent teams.



Yes thanks,  I hope Manning and the Broncos stomp the Seattle Sleazeballs in the Super bowl!


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 21, 2014)

Harvey and Lin said:


> Yes thanks,  I hope Manning and the Broncos stomp the Seattle Sleazeballs in the Super bowl!



Aren't we a little bitter!


----------



## ricoba (Jan 21, 2014)

*Richard Sherman and  "Straight Out of Compton!"*

Reading the comments here about Sherman is interesting to me, since I live in the 90220, which though technically isn't the City of Compton it is a Compton zip code in un-incorporated LA County. Sherman's high school, Dominguez isn't too far from me in that I live in the Rancho Dominguez and it's in the East Rancho Dominguez area. (There is a current push by both the City of Compton and the City of Carson to incorporate both Dominguez's, but I hope that doesn't happen, but that's another topic).

Yes, it is true the City of Compton has a bad record made worse by some of its own citizenry who have glorified the "thug life" of bein' "straight out of Compton".  Then of course Hollywood hasn't helped much either with the negative stereotyping. 

If I drove you through Compton, (like I regularly do when people come to visit from out of town) I think you may be surprised.  Is it the same as the 90210 (Beverly Hills)?  Of course not.  For the most part Compton is a city of working class folks who live in modest homes and are peaceful and decent.  Sure there is "the hood" with projects and rundown areas.  But like lots of LA County, one block may be dangerous and another is perfectly quite and safe. 

One thing it's not is a traditional ghetto in the sense that it's both economically and ethnically diverse.  Whereas it has been historically an African American community, it is much more now becoming a mixed community with a large influx of Latino's.  Yet, there are parts of the city that are "ghetto" like (if you define ghetto in the narrowest sense), in that the folks who call it home are mostly middle to lower income.  But is the whole city one big old rat infested, drug crazed. crime zone?  Again, of course not. Much of that image is really just Hollywood.  But it's true, it ain't Beverly Hills, Brentwood or even Santa Monica! 

I just read an article the other day about a home not too far from ours that is being listed for $1 Million!  Now, no doubt that is the exception, but it sits on acreage and some people in the area still hold on to what was once the rural life of the area by having horses.  (It always surprises me to see horses being ridden around here, but it isn't uncommon).  The same article talks about the mini-real estate boom occurring in the area since it was hit the hardest in the recession and has rebounded the greatest so far.  

The new mayor has also made somewhat of a splash, being quoted in Vogue and other national publications, talking how she wants the city to become the new Brooklyn. BTW, she did defeat a previous mayor (Bradley) whom was known very much as a thug and crook, who spent time in prison for his mismanagement of the City. To me this shows there are folks that do want to clean up the image the city has give the city a fresh and new start. 

There is no doubt Sherman has put his foot in his mouth more than once in his career.  So, while his interview was over the top, I think that's sadly all part of the trash talk that goes on in professional sports. 

I guess for me the question is, is this behavior because he came from "the hood" or Compton or is it because of who he is as a person?  There may be a little of both, but I guess the jury is still out on that score.  

All I can say though for sure is GO SEAHAWKS!


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 21, 2014)

Kal said:


> Armchair viewer from afar seeing 30 seconds of behavior.  If you lived in this area you would begin to see what he's like.  A very good person.  LOB



That 30 seconds told me all I need to know, regardless of all the good he's done.  You're entitled to your opinion, but I'm sure it would be similar to mine if your mind wasn't clouded by the fact that he plays for your favorite team.  

Just another example of why today's athletes are given a lot of extra slack in what they do and say, as long as they play for the hometown team.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 21, 2014)

Back to the Sherman thread.

This is the last thing I'll say about him.  I do believe he's created an on the field persona kind of analogous to what professional wrestlers do.  He uses it to try and get in the heads of opposing receivers and it works a lot.  That being said, I'm not a fan of that persona he's created for himself.

Everything else I've read and heard about him off the field has been very positive.  He was salutatorian of his HS class.  He chose to go to Stanford over USC to play football (back when Stanford was a perennial 2-3 wins/season team) because he valued his education first.  He graduated a year early and spent his senior year working on a masters.

Reading about him is very much like reading a bio on professional wrestlers.  Learning about who they are in real life compared to their wrestling persona is usually quite dichotomous.

"Can you smelalalala what the Rock is cooking!"


----------



## Karen G (Jan 21, 2014)

Clemson Fan said:


> Back to the Sherman thread.


On more really good article about Richard Sherman.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 21, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> That 30 seconds told me all I need to know,


Here's a video that you really should watch. There is so much more to this guy than that 30-second rant.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 21, 2014)

Karen G said:


> Here's a video that you really should watch. There is so much more to this guy than that 30-second rant.



I already have seen that.  I'm not sure how it excuses him for his actions on Sunday.  I don't think anyone is questioning the fact that he's a great player.  However, the league is full of other great players and they don't act like he does.  One of them is Peyton Manning.  Now, the whole country gets to choose to root for Manning or this jack@$$... who has now become the new public face of the Seahawks.  

He's welcome to do his thing, but I get to decide what I think about him.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 21, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> I already have seen that.  I'm not sure how it excuses him for his actions on Sunday.


I'm not saying he should be excused.  He has already apologized. What I am trying to say is that people who think they know him based on that 30-second rant should take the time to find out more about him.

In the heat of a moment, people can say and do some pretty stupid things. That moment should not define who they are.  All of us are imperfect human beings and a little grace and kindness can go a long way when someone messes up.  I hope I will show some because I may be the next one who messes up on something.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 21, 2014)

Karen G said:


> I'm not saying he should be excused.  He has already apologized. What I am trying to say is that people who think they know him based on that 30-second rant should take the time to find out more about him.



I'm not saying I "know" him, and I doubt you "know" him.  I think he's a great player.  But, that 30 second rant spoke volumes about who he really is in my mind.  Just as you probably chose to make judgments on Kanye West for interrupting Taylor Swift's award ceremony.  We all get to make our own judgments.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 21, 2014)

Any SB predictions?

Here's mine: Seahawks 24-21


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 21, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> I'm not saying I "know" him, and I doubt you "know" him.  I think he's a great player.  But, that 30 second rant spoke volumes about who he really is in my mind.  Just as you probably chose to make judgments on Kanye West for interrupting Taylor Swift's award ceremony.  We all get to make our own judgments.



I've learned not to make judgements about people based on a 30-second long message board comment.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 21, 2014)

Clemson Fan said:


> Any SB predictions?
> 
> Here's mine: Seahawks 24-21



I'll go with Broncos 27 - 10


----------



## Kal (Jan 21, 2014)

Harvey and Lin said:


> Kal, don't ever wear your Sherman jersey around in Northern California, it would like be wearing a sign that says " kick my ass " on your back!! I am serious.


 
 Hey, that LOSS to the Seahawks really hurt.


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 21, 2014)

Clemson Fan said:


> Any SB predictions?
> 
> Here's mine: Seahawks 24-21



I think Peyton and the Broncos will prevail.  No way in the world for me to predict a score.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 22, 2014)

So how many of you Sherman haters are fans of Muhammad Ali?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6Hey54O6Qs


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 22, 2014)

This is one awesome picture!


----------



## Elan (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't care who wins, but I like the Broncos chances if they don't turn it over.  Seattle does seem to be destined to win, however.


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 22, 2014)

OK, I had two dreams last night and may use one of them to make my SB bet.  I was dreaming that Pittsburgh was playing someone in a big game and as close as they came to scoring there was no score at half time.

It was near the end of the game and still no score when about six players ran into the goal post and bent it backward causing a halt in play, still scoreless.

Could this somehow relate to this years SB?

I was going to ignore this until I just read another post about the big surf in Hawaii.  My second dream was of an expanse of water with very large surf coming in.

Hmmm, maybe bet the under and bet the game will go to overtime.


----------



## cotraveller (Jan 22, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> OK, I had two dreams last night and may use one of them to make my SB bet.  I was dreaming that Pittsburgh was playing someone in a big game and as close as they came to scoring there was no score at half time.
> 
> It was near the end of the game and still no score when about six players ran into the goal post and bent it backward causing a halt in play, still scoreless.
> 
> ...



At last, a detailed scientific method of betting!  One of the most interesting posts in this whole thread.

I've already won my two big bets on the Broncos thanks to their victory last Sunday.  I'm looking forward to the two bowls of New England Clam Chowder that I won.


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 22, 2014)

cotraveller said:


> At last, a detailed scientific method of betting!  One of the most interesting posts in this whole thread.
> 
> I've already won my two big bets on the Broncos thanks to their victory last Sunday.  I'm looking forward to the two bowls of New England Clam Chowder that I won.



I've never acted on a dream before but have sometimes acted on premonitions.  If I see a glass near the edge of a counter and think that I should move it and don't, invariably it falls.  I act on them all the time now.

I had a premonition about the super bowl a couple years ago.  The betting service was paying 50:1 if you bet the first score would be a safety.  Something kept telling me to bet it.  Where I bet, the minimum on a bet like that is $5.  I didn't feel like throwing away $5 but the premonition was there.  I didn't do it and of course the first score was a safety.

I was working at a friends gas station and a fellow returned a U-Haul truck and it took $7.74 in gas.  The odometer reading was 774.  When I got to the rail road that day I was operating a remote controlled engine and almost hit a company bus and it's number was 774.  We have a 3 number lottery so I played that number 3 days in a row then thought, what are you doing? and stopped playing.  Yep, the very next day it hit--true story.

Now if Pittsburgh was in the SB I'd have made the bet already, the whole $5 but I'm not yet convinced.


----------



## rleigh (Jan 22, 2014)

Karen G said:


> On more really good article about Richard Sherman.




Good one. This quote sums it up for me:

*"This past off-season, 31 NFL players were arrested for everything from gun charges and driving under the Influence to murder."*

I will never understand how and why a society gets outraged over some things and not others.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 22, 2014)

One more on Richard Sherman... guess we really just don't know him.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1xw09AcvzI


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 23, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> One more on Richard Sherman... guess we really just don't know him.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1xw09AcvzI



He's trying to get into his opponents heads which is no different then what Muhammad Ali tried to do.  RG3 was smart enough to realize that and he told Sherman to go out and win this thing.

Trent Williams let it affect him and he punched him in the face.  Mind you, Williams still had his helmet on when he did it.  If you want to try and fight him, at least take your helmet off.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 23, 2014)

So when Sherman went to Crabtree immediately after the game deciding play and said, "Hell of a game! Hell of a game!" and tried to shake his hand.

http://sports.yahoo.com/video/39-sound-fx-39-seattle-025140544.html

That being said, I don't blame Crabtree for smacking him in the face because I probably would've done the same thing.

LOB baby, LOB!


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 23, 2014)

The Seahawks are the first team to lead the NFL in points allowed, yards allowed and turnovers since the 1985 Bears.

The Broncos have a record setting offense.

What a match-up!


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 23, 2014)

Another good video of the NFC Championship game.

http://sports.yahoo.com/video/39-sound-fx-39-seattle-025137081.html

Russel Wilson is such a good leader and he has ice in his veins.  Before the 4th and 7 play he told Carroll he would hard count the 49ers and they would jump giving him a free play.  He also told Carroll to run Lynch up the middle where he thought the 49ers were vulnerable, and that's when Lynch tore off that 40 yard TD run up the middle.  Granted, he's not in the elite class of QB yet, but for being in only his 2nd year he's done a remarkable job.

I also find it interesting how Sherman said "They're about to try me and I'm going to capitalize." right before he made the game winning play.


----------



## LannyPC (Jan 24, 2014)

Clemson Fan said:


> The Seahawks are the first team to lead the NFL in points allowed, yards allowed and turnovers since the 1985 Bears.
> 
> The Broncos have a record setting offense.
> 
> What a match-up!



This kind of reminds me of Super Bowl XXXVII in Feb., '03 between the Raiders and Buccaneers.

The Raiders had a potent offence with Jerry Rice but the Bucs had an underrated "D" with Ronde Barber.  Most were picking the team with the offence (Raiders) to win but we all know that that did not transpire.  Far from it in fact.

There's that saying "Defence wins championships, offence draw fans into the stadiums."  Bronco fans have had much to enjoy with the Broncos' high-octane offence but we'll see how they match up against the tough Seahawks' defence.

A couple of side notes:  Does anybody remember the time when the Seahawks and Broncos were division rivals in the AFC West up until the major league realignment in 2002?

Also, the way the schedule is set up, in the 2014 regular season, the NFC West teams will play each of the AFC West teams.  I'd have to look it up but does anybody recall the last time the two SB combatants met in a regular season game the following season?


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 25, 2014)

My favorite picture.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 25, 2014)

Just checking to see if my new avatar is working.


----------



## jme (Jan 25, 2014)

Clemson Fan said:


> My favorite picture.



Hey CF, isn't there a soundtrack that goes along with that visual, recorded a few minutes after the play? :ignore:

 A very memorable play for many reasons......


----------



## winger (Jan 25, 2014)

Clemson Fan said:


> My favorite picture.



Very nice lol


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 25, 2014)

So what is this talk about the Superbowl being moved to another location or another day?  How many fans are going to be angry about that?

If you spend $5,000 on tickets, hotel, flights, and the Superbowl changes venue or date, it's going to affect your pocketbook royally.  

Wow, it's nuts.  Someone got a payoff to book the Superbowl in a stadium not covered, and now that "someone" is going to regret it.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 25, 2014)

Clemson Fan said:


> My favorite picture.



Love it!


----------



## Karen G (Jan 25, 2014)

rickandcindy23 said:


> So what is this talk about the Superbowl being moved to another location or another day?


Looks like they are prepared for snow according to  this story.


----------



## SunSand (Jan 25, 2014)

A completely different angle of the game.  See the ending.

http://youtu.be/BErdMfksGCk


----------



## Karen G (Jan 25, 2014)

SunSand said:


> A completely different angle of the game.  See the ending.
> 
> http://youtu.be/BErdMfksGCk



That was cool!


----------



## csxjohn (Jan 27, 2014)

Clemson Fan said:


> Any SB predictions?
> 
> Here's mine: Seahawks 24-21



I can currently make 338 different bets on the Super Bowl.


Things like:

Will the coin toss be heads or tails?

Who will win the coin toss?

Which coach will use the challenge flag first?

Will the team that scores first win the game?

Just about anything you can think of.

Even this. 

Who Will Have More on Feb 2nd 2014 - Listed Players Must Play (Magic/Celtics NBA Feb 2nd)More? 

Celtics Points - -8.5 (1.87) o-  

Marshawn Lynch Rushing Yards (Seahawks)- +8.5 (1.87) u-

So, will the Celtics have more points than Lynch has rushing yards with the Celtics giving Lynch 8.5??  The numbers in parenthesis is how much the bet pays- $.87 for every dollar bet.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 28, 2014)

Joe Posnanski is my favorite sportswriter out there; a solid argument can be made the he's the best of our era.

Here's his column on the Richard Sherman interview.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 28, 2014)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Joe Posnanski is my favorite sportswriter out there; a solid argument can be made the he's the best of our era.
> 
> Here's his column on the Richard Sherman interview.


Great article!


----------



## Kal (Jan 28, 2014)

Compare the post game "chat" with all the fluff on Media Day.  Softball stuff for the media with not an ounce of compassion.  Me thinks I would want the real deal but only after a bit of time to let the testosterone calm down.  What movie was it with the line...._"You can't deal with the truth"!!_


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 29, 2014)

More on Richard Sherman.  I heard a radio interview of Peter King of Sports Illustrated.  He said that before the season they went looking for an active NFL player to write a weekly article for Sports Illustrated.  Who was their only taker - non other then Richard Sherman.  Peter King said he knows him really well and while he really didn't like his post game tirade (neither did I BTW), but that's not the Richard Sherman he knows who is very thoughtful, well spoken and well written.

Here's his latest Sports Illustrated article.  In the article he clearly states he was in the wrong for calling out Crabtree.

http://mmqb.si.com/2014/01/28/richard-sherman-seattle-seahawks-super-bowl-xlviii/


----------



## Karen G (Jan 30, 2014)

Clemson Fan said:


> Here's his latest Sports Illustrated article.  In the article he clearly states he was in the wrong for calling out Crabtree.
> 
> http://mmqb.si.com/2014/01/28/richard-sherman-seattle-seahawks-super-bowl-xlviii/



Thanks for posting. Great article.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 30, 2014)

ace2000 said:


> That 30 seconds told me all I need to know, regardless of all the good he's done.  You're entitled to your opinion, but I'm sure it would be similar to mine if your mind wasn't clouded by the fact that he plays for your favorite team.





ace2000 said:


> One more on Richard Sherman... guess we really just don't know him.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1xw09AcvzI



You could think that. 

Or you could consider that people who have spent more time around him, including many who are simply observers not vested in the Seahawks and who have gotten to know him, have a better understanding of what kind of what kind of person he really is. And perhaps that your mind might be clouded by the fact that he is a star player on an opponent of your favorite team.  If you're going to accuse others of partisan bias because they are fans of your team's opponent, you should at least consider the possibility that your judgement is equally clouded by your own biases.

Your choice.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 30, 2014)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> Your choice.



First, Denver is not even close to being my favorite team.  I have no pre biases, so you're wrong there.  I've always had a lot of respect for Manning.  Up until this game, I've really been neutral on who I like better, Seattle or Denver.  Here's the bottom line for me.  I've decided to go with the class of Peyton Manning over the jack@ss personality of Richard Sherman. It's the classic good vs evil match-up, and I think the ratings will be great.

Sherman = no class, poor sportsmanship, and a bad example for young athletes.

Peyton Manning = the exact opposite of Richard Sherman.


----------



## Kal (Jan 30, 2014)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> You could think that.
> 
> Or you could consider that people who have spent more time around him, including many who are simply observers not vested in the Seahawks and who have gotten to know him, have a better understanding of what kind of what kind of person he really is. And perhaps that your mind might be clouded by the fact that he is a star player on an opponent of your favorite team. If you're going to accuse others of partisan bias because they are fans of your team's opponent, you should at least consider the possibility that your judgement is equally clouded by your own biases.
> 
> Your choice.


 
 Steve, be careful you're on the 30 second clock to be judged.  Say something wrong and everyone participating in TUG will be slammed. :ignore:


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 30, 2014)

Where's hypnotiq in all this discussion?  I know he's a Seahawks season ticket holder.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Jan 30, 2014)

Ace, I agree with you on Peyton Manning and if the Seahawks weren't in this game I would be rooting for him.  I also agree that Richard Sherman's post game slamming of an opponent was poor sportsmanship and did make him look like a jackass.  Looking beyond that, however, you gotta admit his backstory is pretty interesting.

Russell Wilson is as classy as Peyton is and he works just as hard as Peyton does according to all the reports.  He's got an interesting back story to him as well.  I think he's a star in the making.  His stats aren't as gaudy as a lot of other QB's because frankly that's not what the Seahawks ask or require of him in most games.  However, when they do need him to step up and make game winning or deciding plays, he's done it time after time.  In his 2 years in the league, he's had 8 4th quarter comebacks and has led 10 game winning drives which I believe is only 2nd to Andrew Luck during that time.  He's been nothing short of spectacular in pressure situations.


----------



## Kal (Jan 30, 2014)

The real key to the game will be Seahawk Offense against Denver Defense.  Denver's defense, especially pass defense, is sub-par.  Add in Percy Harvin, the read option with Wilson, Beast Mode and that will be the difference.

 Manning will dink and dunk passes, but the fact that he is an immobile statue in the pocket is not good for Denver.


----------



## ace2000 (Jan 30, 2014)

Clemson Fan said:


> Looking beyond that, however, you gotta admit his backstory is pretty interesting.



I'll admit it is interesting!  I really have no hard feelings about the guy, I promise!


----------



## Tia (Jan 30, 2014)

Go Bronco’s  !!



http://vimeo.com/85142368



check out the video


----------



## winger (Feb 1, 2014)

Tia said:


> Go Bronco’s  !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice video, go Broncos!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 2, 2014)

The Neuroscience of Superstition - by Eric Jaffe/ Fast Company/ Design/ fastcodesign.com


"With the Super Bowl in sight, we look at what makes some people accept superstitious beliefs and others reject them.

The Super Bowl is this Sunday, which means millions of fans and gamblers alike will spend the next 48 hours looking for signs from the universe about who's going to win. If Seattle's Richard Sherman gets his dreadlocks tangled into the shape of a "W" during pregame warm-ups, Seahawks fans will like their chances. If a Denver flight makes an emergency stopover in Omaha--the city that quarterback Peyton Manning famously barks out at the line of scrimmage--Broncos fans will like theirs (except perhaps any fans on that flight)..."


Richard


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 2, 2014)

At 11:00 PM Sunday night a winner will be announce and it will be the team with the highest score.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 2, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> At 11:00 PM Sunday night a winner will be announce and it will be the team with the highest score.


And now we know who that team is--WOO HOO SEAHAWKS!!!


----------



## pedro47 (Feb 3, 2014)

A great win for the Super Seahawk.


----------



## Tia (Feb 3, 2014)

Proved true again , was hard to watch 



Clemson Fan said:


> The #1 scoring defense has made the SB 15 times.  Those teams are 12-3 in those SB's.
> 
> The #1 defense has played the #1 offense 4 times in the SB.  The #1 defense is 3-1 in those SB's.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 3, 2014)

Eli the ape was right.


----------

